
How to control a machine with your brain - gringoDan
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/11/26/how-to-control-a-machine-with-your-brain
======
hirundo
This tech will someday help turn the masses of heads down zombies staring at
their phones into heads up zombies staring at their virtual screens, pointing
and clicking with their brains. They'll be almost as zoned out as now but
their posture will be better.

~~~
jolmg
I'm hoping for something like Ghost in the Shell, where they can interact with
everything and communicate with one another with pure thought. Looking at the
characters in the series, it seems super convenient. Though, I sure as hell
hope it doesn't become popular to have a point-and-click interface for it like
it happened with today's consumer computing for sake of being easier and more
intuitive. What a waste of bandwidth!

EDIT: Regarding posture, that's the other exciting thought. Today, using a
computer for work or otherwise requires sitting still, usually for long
periods of time. Sedentary lifestyles are common and tend to wreak havoc in
long-term health. It would be so cool to be able to work efficiently while
doing other things. I could program while taking a jog or shopping at the
supermarket. It's just a lot healthier.

~~~
krapp
Sure, It's all fun and games until someone hacks your cyberbrain.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
What's the Ready Player One quote? "Studies have determined we can cover 80%
of their visual cortex with advertisements before inducing seizures" or
something like that..

------
rkagerer
This is incredible, I had no idea neutral electrode sensor technology had
advanced so far.

